# Braucht man in Russland einen Angelschein?



## hallesaale (22. August 2007)

Ich möchte nächstes Jahr in Russland angeln,benötige ich dort einen Angelschein.Für Hilfe wäre ich äußerst dankbar.


----------



## Rudolf R. (27. August 2007)

*AW: Braucht man in Russland einen Angelschein?*

hi ich glaube die haben da sowas nicht also früher habe ich da sowas nicht gebraucht und hat auch keiner verlangt das wahr auch früher. frag parnischka vieleicht weiss er mehr


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. August 2007)

*AW: Braucht man in Russland einen Angelschein?*

kommt darauf an wo du hin möchtest.


----------



## barbenangler (27. März 2008)

*AW: Braucht man in Russland einen Angelschein?*



hallesaale schrieb:


> Ich möchte nächstes Jahr in Russland angeln,benötige ich dort einen Angelschein.Für Hilfe wäre ich äußerst dankbar.


 
2006/2007 war ich in Russland angeln und habe keinen angelschein benötigt hab auch nicht gehört das man in Russland irgend wo eine Angelschein braucht.

Gruß barbenangler


----------



## Khaane (2. April 2008)

*AW: Braucht man in Russland einen Angelschein?*

Braucht man in der Wüste einen Regenschirm?

Nein, in Russland braucht man keinen Angelschein, es kann aber gut sein, dass es an einigen Gebieten eine Fischerlizenz benötigt.

Beispiel: Störgebiete oder Schutzzonen.


----------



## hechtschaedl (2. April 2008)

*AW: Braucht man in Russland einen Angelschein?*

da kannst du schwartzfischen machen die doch auch!|evil: war nur spaß!:q


----------

